# Sims 2 problems installing the expansion packs



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi I wonder if someone can help :
My daughter has the sims 2 on her Vista PC it was all working before with various expansion packs. It was removed due to the size and other things needing to be installed. Now I have a network storage drive she has more than enough room to re install everything ( on her PC not the network drive) . We have installed the sims 2 main game and that works fine, I have found out the install order of the expansion packs that she has but when I go to install her first one open for business I enter the serial number and the next screen comes up select install location. I click yes for the preffered location and it just says are you sure you want to terminate. Yes obviously ends everything No I can pick another location and that will not work either. I thought it could be the CD so tried a manual install same thing. I then went on and tried the next expansion pack in the series same thing. Any advice appreciated.

Cliff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

The best thing to do is to back up your Saves and then reinstall the game. If you do backup your saves, make sure you replace them BEFORE you start the Sims game up again...

Use Revo Uninstaller to remove the game as it remove all leftover files and Registry keys which may have caused the problem. The link is in my Sig.

Cheers,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks I will try that tonight when home, I did try deleting all temp folders but I would imagine the software you suggest will go deeper and find everything.

Thanks for the help

Cliff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheers, it also removes the registry entries which I am cautious going into and removing, let alone you lol


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried the suggested solution but still not luck, I have managed to add another accoutn to EA games and requested help from their support guys. 
Once I have the answer I will post it in case it helps others.

Cliff


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to install it on another location
make sure that there is enough space on the HDD


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi thanks for you suggestion I did try and install it on the C drive and then straight to the desktop and also not in the default location suggested (C:/drive/ea/games/sims2/open for business ) ( I think this is correct I am doing it from memory ) . I also read that all expansion packs need to be in their own folders as they overright the data so I made sur eI also did this. 

Cliff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Cliff1010,

Does this mean that Sims 2 is now working or have I got the wrong end of the stick :S

Also, did the normal Sims 2 work when you installed it and the expansions didn't?


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Normal Sims 2 always worked but when adding the expansion packs these will not install. Sims2 still works 

Cliff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does any of the Expansion Packs work or none of them? If so, which ones work as my Sis has most of them and I will have a look to see if I notice anything about them

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have only tried the first two as it states must be done in correct order. When I did this it came up with same error. I will get her to load any of the others to see if they work. 

Thanks


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

My daughter has just tried one of the newest ones to load and this is the same error. 
I did ask EA games direct and they have not replied as yet.

Cheers
Cliff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't think there is a correct order as my sister installed them when they arrived (she brought them off Amazon) and didn't do them in an order.

It may be worth installing some of the others and come back to those ones last...


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi there is a correct order in as much as if you install one and then try and install an earlier one it will not work correctly. But if you only have one obviously it will be ok you just start the sims2 from that new icon on the desktop. We have tried others although not all of them and we get the same problem.

Cliff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

cliff1010 said:


> Hi there is a correct order in as much as if you install one and then try and install an earlier one it will not work correctly. But if you only have one obviously it will be ok you just start the sims2 from that new icon on the desktop. We have tried others although not all of them and we get the same problem.
> 
> Cliff


Try them not in order.

I checked and it is to do with Patches but you can always Patch it later on and it doesn't matter about that if you get your game working...


----------



## cliff1010 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi it wont do it, we have tried all the expansions and the only one to work is University. Can you tell me to check for a patch before installing or would I need to do a manual install ? I am not sure how to do it.

Cheers


----------

